# Dados relativos à pluviosidade em Faro no dia 18/Maio



## swarm (30 Mai 2011 às 10:17)

Olá, 

alguém me consegue informar um local onde possa ir buscar a quantidade de água que caiu em Faro no dia 18/Maio (dia das inundações), nomeadamente durante a fase mais crítica? Preciso destes dados para enviar à seguradora...

Já estive no site do instituto de meteorologia mas não encontrei nada!

Obrigado!


----------



## trovoadas (30 Mai 2011 às 10:30)

Boas,

Procura nas páginas do seguimento sul! Estão lá os dados relativos à precipitação ocorrida no dia 18 em Faro(aeroporto).
Salvo erro foram 29mm das 9 às 10h da manhã e 49mm das 10 às 11horas.


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2011 às 10:40)

Segundo o OGIMET terão caído 80mm nesse dia, das 00 às 24:00, mas como já foi referido, isso caiu praticamente tudo apenas em 2 horas, no seguimento Sul tens os períodos em que choveu mais, 

das 9 às 10h foram 29mm
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...mento-sul-maio-2011-a-5623-16.html#post280118

das 10 ás 11h foram 49mm
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...mento-sul-maio-2011-a-5623-17.html#post280138

Se puderes esperar 1/2 semanas pelo relatório de Maio do Instituto para teres um documento oficial, pode ser que eles façam referência ao valor exacto, embora não seja garantido que o façam.


----------



## swarm (30 Mai 2011 às 11:50)

Obrigado pela ajuda. No OGIMET tirei os dados para o dia. Vamos ver se serve para o pretendido.




Vince disse:


> Segundo o OGIMET terão caído 80mm nesse dia, das 00 às 24:00, mas como já foi referido, isso caiu praticamente tudo apenas em 2 horas, no seguimento Sul tens os períodos em que choveu mais,
> 
> das 9 às 10h foram 29mm
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...mento-sul-maio-2011-a-5623-16.html#post280118
> ...


----------



## AnDré (30 Mai 2011 às 11:57)

Na página do IM, caso esteja registado, tem acesso aos dados de precipitação horária desse dia:







Boa sorte!


----------



## swarm (30 Mai 2011 às 13:58)

AnDré disse:


> Na página do IM, caso esteja registado, tem acesso aos dados de precipitação horária desse dia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ERA MESMO ISTO! MUITO OBRIGADO!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2011 às 14:04)

Também, podes entrar em contacto através de e-mail com o IM, tenho um amigo que fez isso e eles mandaram os dados correctos, para entregar na seguradora.


----------

